# New TV App request: My NHL Team



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

With the NHL season to begin soon, I'd once again like to request D* to make a new TV App called My NHL Team. Functionality would be same as the My MLB Team and My NFL Team app: scores, schedule, standings.

There was (still is) a My World Cup Team app for a one month tournament, so I'd think there could be an NHL app that could be used every hockey season. Help us hockey fans out D*. 

Maybe if enough of us request it, D* will listen. Thanks.


----------



## slapshot1959 (Jan 24, 2006)

I second the request as well.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Got my vote for one also.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Gets my vote and I'm not a hockey fan!


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't know what it does but it gets my vote too


----------



## TimGoodwin (Jun 29, 2004)

Me Too!! And a NBA one also.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Was I dreaming or did I see an ad somewhere (magazine?) for just such an app?


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

TimGoodwin said:


> Me Too!! And a NBA one also.


There already is a My NBA Team app. We just need an NHL one now.


----------



## TimGoodwin (Jun 29, 2004)

"Indiana627" said:


> There already is a My NBA Team app. We just need an NHL one now.


Really? Guess I need to check more often.


----------



## orbit626 (Jan 23, 2009)

tonyd79 said:


> Was I dreaming or did I see an ad somewhere (magazine?) for just such an app?


Nope, not dreaming. Its in the newest issue of Access magazine. It seems it wont be available until opening day of the season though. Kinda sucks that we have to wait, but at least we are finally getting one!


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

So you've seen an image of a My NHL Team app in the Access magazine?


----------



## orbit626 (Jan 23, 2009)

Indiana627 said:


> So you've seen an image of a My NHL Team app in the Access magazine?


Yep. It's on page 15 of the October issue in the "Know it all" section. It shows the Penguins app.

The opening of the article says:

"Once the puck drops on the NHL season October 7th, you can follow your favorite team with scores, schedules, and stats right on your TV - even while another program is heating up your screen."

Features included are:
Schedule
Game Summaries
Team Leaders
League standings


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

I can get apps to work on just ONE of my receivers, and it's one of my 24's. It is so frustrating.

When I can get more than one IRD to pick up apps, then I can focus on this request and potentially more apps.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Correction....I just tried the one receiver I had that Apps work on 75% of the time.....Apps not working.

I rebooted and waited 10 minutes.....Apps not working.

I press right arrow.....and after 5 minutes Apps still do not load up.

Everything else works fine.


----------



## spaul (Jul 19, 2009)

After reading here about NHL&NBA app I checked last evening and found at the App store one for NBA listed under just added list.This is great for me to follow the Sixers like I, do with the Phillies since I live in Comcast controlled broadcasts in Phila. area. By the way for NHL fans didn,t see one yet for them which seems strange since they start up this week .


----------



## jayman9207 (Sep 14, 2010)

I second this request as well but *only after my TV Apps start working!* I have never gotten the to work at all yet!


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

orbit626 said:


> Yep. It's on page 15 of the October issue in the "Know it all" section. It shows the Penguins app.
> 
> The opening of the article says:
> 
> ...


Great! I can't wait. I wonder why they're waiting until the start of the regular season?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Put me into the want column too.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> With the NHL season to begin soon, I'd once again like to request D* to make a new TV App called My NHL Team. Functionality would be same as the My MLB Team and My NFL Team app: scores, schedule, standings.
> 
> There was (still is) a My World Cup Team app for a one month tournament, so I'd think there could be an NHL app that could be used every hockey season. Help us hockey fans out D*.
> 
> Maybe if enough of us request it, D* will listen. Thanks.


+1


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

I'd like to see it too, for everyone here, but I wouldn't use it myself for a couple of reasons. First, living on the West Coast and having a long day/four day work week, I have to save my games on the DVR (and go into news/twitter blackout) until Friday when I have time to catch all of the Isles games from the week. Second, since TV Apps is so flaky and slow, I can pull out my Pre and access the NHL Scores app much more quickly and reliably.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

My TV apps are rock solid and are pretty fast too (much, much faster than when they first came out).


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

For what the apps does, it is fast enough. The team apps do a lot more than just give scores. That is much faster to do with the scoreguide on a sports channel.


----------



## twistedT (Jan 11, 2007)

Yes please can we get app for the NHL..... please please please!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

tonyd79 said:


> For what the apps does, it is fast enough. The team apps do a lot more than just give scores. That is much faster to do with the scoreguide on a sports channel.


Yes, but the beauty of TV Apps is you can bring them up on any channel or during playback of recorded content, which is very handy if you're recording 2 shows but still want to check the score of your team(s).


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Indiana627 said:


> Yes, but the beauty of TV Apps is you can bring them up on any channel or during playback of recorded content, which is very handy if you're recording 2 shows but still want to check the score of your team(s).


They will not come up on Weather Channel or the two mix channels, because of the active status of those channels.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"loudo" said:


> They will not come up on Weather Channel or the two mix channels, because of the active status of those channels.


Sure they will. Hit exit to clear the interactive layer then the right arrow. I just did it on both the weather channel and MLB mix.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

tonyd79 said:


> Sure they will. Hit exit to clear the interactive layer then the right arrow. I just did it on both the weather channel and MLB mix.


Thanks Tony, I never tried that before, always went to another channel to view Apps.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> My TV apps are rock solid and are pretty fast too (much, much faster than when they first came out).


Actually, when they do work, they are usually fairly fast. Unfortunately, more often than not, it says "loading tv apps" then that goes away and nothing happens. Once that starts, it doesn't go away until the next firmware update.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

loudo said:


> Thanks Tony, I never tried that before, always went to another channel to view Apps.


That is what is great about this forum. We all try different things and tell each other about them.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

islesfan said:


> Actually, when they do work, they are usually fairly fast. Unfortunately, more often than not, it says "loading tv apps" then that goes away and nothing happens. Once that starts, it doesn't go away until the next firmware update.


Even through a reboot? I've never seen that happen. The only issue I have had with TV Apps is that sometimes they don't completely clear right after I've exitted and it slows my DVR down. I found the best way to fix that is to go back into TV Apps and re-exit. Seems some stuff keeps running sometimes.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

islesfan said:


> Actually, when they do work, they are usually fairly fast. Unfortunately, more often than not, it says "loading tv apps" then that goes away and nothing happens. Once that starts, it doesn't go away until the next firmware update.


I have had this happen twice during the last 2 weeks. I also loose the "Locals on the 8's" and Scoreguide along with the TV Apps. But a menu reboot always brings all 3 of them back.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

orbit626 said:


> Yep. It's on page 15 of the October issue in the "Know it all" section. It shows the Penguins app.
> 
> The opening of the article says:
> 
> ...


I hope this is accurate, because its way over due. Also, my TV Apps work fine and are much faster then they were in the past.


----------



## wooster11 (Sep 30, 2010)

Agreed. Bring on the NHL App.

Although I do have to get my TV apps working in the first place...


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Well the NHL regular season is officially here and still no My NHL Team app to download from the app store. Come on D*!


----------



## jayman9207 (Sep 14, 2010)

Indiana627 said:


> Well the NHL regular season is officially here and still no My NHL Team app to download from the app store. Come on D*!


I think the problem is more along the lines that many people (and many new customers especially) can't even get the TV Apps to work at all. I fall under that category.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Just checked and still no My NHL Team app. Come on D*!


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Wrong forum - this should be in "Connected Home", no?


----------



## orbit626 (Jan 23, 2009)

Well, its almost a week into the season, and still no App.

Just to prove that DTV has promised us this app, heres a picture of the article.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

orbit626 said:


> Well, its almost a week into the season, and still no App.
> 
> Just to prove that DTV has promised us this app, heres a picture of the article.


They couldn't get a hockey picture?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

TheRatPatrol said:


> They couldn't get a hockey picture?


I think they were showing that you can get to it even if you weren't watching hockey.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

I asked a couple questions about this at their Twitter site. Wait and see if they reply I guess.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

D* reply to my Twitter question about the app:

"Checking into that, when we have a release date we'll let you know."


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

New reply from D* on their Twitter page:

"That app is scheduled to launch later this month but the exact date has not been finalized."

So I guess we just keep our eyes open for it.


----------



## orbit626 (Jan 23, 2009)

Its up!!!

Just got it on my tv a few minutes ago. Seems to work fine. About Time!!


----------



## j2fast (Jul 15, 2007)

Working here as well.


----------



## twistedT (Jan 11, 2007)

*WHOOPIE* awesome thanx guys!! :goodjob:


----------



## BWELL316 (Jun 2, 2007)

If anyone wants to explain how I would get it to work I'd be all ears.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

BWELL316 said:


> If anyone wants to explain how I would get it to work I'd be all ears.


The best thing to do is go to this page on the DirecTV web site. 
http://tvapps.directv.com/index.do


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Not only is the NHL TV App finally up, they actually put as much effort in as they did for the NFL TV App. Nice job DIRECTV!


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Ah, you all beat me to it. I just checked on a whim and there it was. Thanks D*! (Although the logo for the Sabres you're using is now defunct as the Buffalo 'slug' has been replaced. Any chance of getting that updated?)


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Indiana627 said:


> Ah, you all beat me to it. I just checked on a whim and there it was. Thanks D*! (Although the logo for the Sabres you're using is now defunct as the Buffalo 'slug' has been replaced. Any chance of getting that updated?)


I noticed that and used "report a problem" to submit the request to change it. If enough people do this, it will probably get fixed. Just do to the TV App website [link], log in with your DIRECTV user and password, then hover over the NHL app and the choices will pop up. Finally, select "Image data is incorrect" and write a brief explanation.

I submitted one last year because all the sports apps were on pacific time and it finally was fixed. Probably when enough subscribers submitted it.


----------



## Huskie_2009 (Jan 12, 2009)

Indiana627 said:


> Ah, you all beat me to it. I just checked on a whim and there it was. Thanks D*! (Although the logo for the Sabres you're using is now defunct as the Buffalo 'slug' has been replaced. Any chance of getting that updated?)


Can I disable my TV APP now?


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Huskie_2009 said:


> Can I disable my TV APP now?


It looks good, but I guess you can disable it. If you would have submitted it last year, it probably would have made the cut.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

RACJ2 said:


> I noticed that and used "report a problem" to submit the request to change it.


Done.


----------



## BruinsHockey08 (Sep 29, 2008)

Grr, I can't access my apps because my TV isn't connected to where it needs to be connected to, and I have no idea how to set it up. Grr.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

BruinsHockey08 said:


> Grr, I can't access my apps because my TV isn't connected to where it needs to be connected to, and I have no idea how to set it up. Grr.


If you have a high speed Internet and a home network, just connect your DVR to your home network and go to the DirecTV TV Apps web page for the rest of the information at: http://tvapps.directv.com/index.do


----------



## barrey (Dec 16, 2006)

Now seeing it grayed out in the app store webpage, and when I try to add it from the HR20, it says "Maximum number of downloads reached. Please try again later."

I'll check later.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

barrey said:


> Now seeing it grayed out in the app store webpage, and when I try to add it from the HR20, it says "Maximum number of downloads reached. Please try again later."
> 
> I'll check later.


Same here but I also notice that the number of downloads keeps increasing.


----------



## davahad (Jun 2, 2007)

barrey said:


> Now seeing it grayed out in the app store webpage, and when I try to add it from the HR20, it says "Maximum number of downloads reached. Please try again later."
> 
> I'll check later.


Been trying to add from HR24 for 2 days now and keeps getting "Max number of downloads reached. Please try again later."

Does anyone know why this is happening?


----------



## davahad (Jun 2, 2007)

Tried adding from the DTV Website and got the following error message:

"Maximum Subscription limit has been reached for the TV App "My NHL Team". This TV App can't be added to the receiver until some users unsubscribe".


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

davahad said:


> Tried adding from the DTV Website and got the following error message:
> 
> "Maximum Subscription limit has been reached for the TV App "My NHL Team". This TV App can't be added to the receiver until some users unsubscribe".


Unfortunately, it means you waited to long to load it and they had a limit on the maximum number of subscribers. That happened to me last year with the NFL TV App, but they later opened it up for additional subscribers. So keep trying every day.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

RACJ2 said:


> Unfortunately, it means you waited to long to load it and they had a limit on the maximum number of subscribers. That happened to me last year with the NFL TV App, but they later opened it up for additional subscribers. So keep trying every day.


Why is there a limit on how many can have access that sounds pretty dumb to me


----------



## lzhj9k (Mar 14, 2009)

I was able to add the My NHL Team DirecTv app this afternoon around 1:45 Eastern time


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Steve Robertson said:


> Why is there a limit on how many can have access that sounds pretty dumb to me


There is actually a reason, but in this case... the value was set at the wrong value.

As noted by lzhj9k, he was able to download, because the proper value was put in it's place.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Earl Bonovich said:


> There is actually a reason, but in this case... the value was set at the wrong value.
> 
> As noted by lzhj9k, he was able to download, because the proper value was put in it's place.


Now I'm curious. Can you please let us know what the reason is for the limit?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

RACJ2 said:


> Now I'm curious. Can you please let us know what the reason is for the limit?


If I could have.. I would have.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

We have a BINGO. :hurah:


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

At least now all who want this app should hopefully be able to download it. Thanks Earl.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Indiana627 said:


> Ah, you all beat me to it. I just checked on a whim and there it was. Thanks D*! (Although the logo for the Sabres you're using is now defunct as the Buffalo 'slug' has been replaced. Any chance of getting that updated?)


Which is dumb because it has been known since last year that the logo was changing back.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Xsabresx said:


> Which is dumb because it has been known since last year that the logo was changing back.


It would be nice if they had the new Sabres logo, but I'm just glad we finally have the NHL TV app. If you want them to update the logo, try submitting a request as I described in my prior post listed below.



RACJ2 said:


> I noticed that and used "report a problem" to submit the request to change it. If enough people do this, it will probably get fixed. Just do to the TV App website [link], log in with your DIRECTV user and password, then hover over the NHL app and the choices will pop up. Finally, select "Image data is incorrect" and write a brief explanation.
> 
> I submitted one last year because all the sports apps were on pacific time and it finally was fixed. Probably when enough subscribers submitted it.


----------



## eddieras (Aug 31, 2007)

i just got directv installed yesterday and found the apps - pretty cool. i added and deleted some to my main hr24 and everything looked good. i just found the online management tool and when i accessed my account it showed all my tweaks on my 2nd hr24 and nothing changed on the original one! it was completely backwards online -


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

eddieras said:


> i just got directv installed yesterday and found the apps - pretty cool. i added and deleted some to my main hr24 and everything looked good. i just found the online management tool and when i accessed my account it showed all my tweaks on my 2nd hr24 and nothing changed on the original one! it was completely backwards online -


They probably have the descriptions wrong. You might want to go to your account and correct them. It's in the account overview section, then receivers. You can look at the receiver ID and then change the location description. Also, online in My TV Apps, you can use "Copy all to another receiver" and have them on both.


----------



## eddieras (Aug 31, 2007)

thanks - i just found it under equip in my account and swapped - thanks!


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Your welcome! And welcome to the DIRECTV family!


----------



## eddieras (Aug 31, 2007)

thanks for the welcome!! so far so good- a few tweaks to make but i switched from dish so i can watch ny rangers in HD - so all else is a bonus!


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

For NHL CI in the US, you can't beat DIRECTV. The HD coverage this year is outstanding. And you typically get both teams feeds of the US teams. For Canadian teams, it would be nice to get more of their HD feeds, but for me I can live w/o it.


----------



## psuscott0483 (Apr 16, 2009)

im glad to see this app is available, i was wondering why all the other sports had one. i will download it tonight.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Indiana627 said:


> Ah, you all beat me to it. I just checked on a whim and there it was. Thanks D*! (Although the logo for the Sabres you're using is now defunct as the Buffalo 'slug' has been replaced. Any chance of getting that updated?)


They updated the Sabres logo. I checked last night's score and the new (old) logo was there on my screen. Thanks again D*!


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Indiana627 said:


> They updated the Sabres logo. I checked last night's score and the new (old) logo was there on my screen. Thanks again D*!


So maybe our requests were heard again. 


RACJ2 said:


> I noticed that and used "report a problem" to submit the request to change it. If enough people do this, it will probably get fixed. Just do to the TV App website [link], log in with your DIRECTV user and password, then hover over the NHL app and the choices will pop up. Finally, select "Image data is incorrect" and write a brief explanation.
> 
> I submitted one last year because all the sports apps were on pacific time and it finally was fixed. Probably when enough subscribers submitted it.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Yup.


----------

